# Connexion à "Apple TV" impossible en miroir



## rom74 (1 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

Mon Mac ne veut plus se connecter à ma TV en effet miroir via mon Apple TV. 

Il a déjà fonctionné.

Il m'indique le message suivant : Connexion à "Apple TV " impossible.

Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir fait de manip. particulière.


Si quelqu'un à une astuce?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (5 Janvier 2014)

Salut

Lorsque cela m'arrive, c'est parce que mon ATV ne s'est pas connecté correctement sur la box et a une adresse ip qui commence par 169.... au lieu de 192.168..... C'est le seul cas que j'ai pu observer.


----------

